# Best Shoes for Duathlons



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Due to my wife's recent bout with breast cancer,. I figure Life is Too Short to sit on the couch spectating, so Im doing something about it. I am getting in shape a lot faster than I figured

That said, I will be competing this November in a Duathlon. It is a 1 mile trail run, 7.5 mile mountain bike, 1 mile trail run. I have an OK pair of running shoes, Adidas Kandadia that are a couple of years old. 

They hurt my arches, so I need something different. I have no brand loyalty so if someone uses a decent brand, fire away.

Budget is $50-75, but will go to 100 if necessary


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

If you'll do the dually in running shoes then I'd probably go to a runner's store like RoadRunner or whatever is close to get a free analysis and a trail shoe that works best for the running. Then just use that shoe for your event. The reason I say this, is if you get more into mountain biking you may want to get specific shoes for your rides. Mountain bike specific shoes would not be very good at all for running as most have a very stiff sole. 

The event you describe sounds pretty short, but the mountain bike part will likely take 30 minutes or so, and the running would add up to about half that. Since there's two transitions changing shoes from running to mountain biking would add maybe a minute if you did it quickly. So if your goal was for the fastest possible time, and you run clipless pedals already on your mountain bike, I'd then say go with a running shoe for the running legs, and change into your mtn bike shoes for the bike leg. If it were me, a 30 minute bike ride with my mountain bike shoes would be more than a minute faster than if I tried it in my running shoes.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Kristatos said:


> If you'll do the dually in running shoes then I'd probably go to a runner's store like RoadRunner or whatever is close to get a free analysis and a trail shoe that works best for the running. Then just use that shoe for your event. The reason I say this, is if you get more into mountain biking you may want to get specific shoes for your rides. Mountain bike specific shoes would not be very good at all for running as most have a very stiff sole.
> 
> The event you describe sounds pretty short, but the mountain bike part will likely take 30 minutes or so, and the running would add up to about half that. Since there's two transitions changing shoes from running to mountain biking would add maybe a minute if you did it quickly. So if your goal was for the fastest possible time, and you run clipless pedals already on your mountain bike, I'd then say go with a running shoe for the running legs, and change into your mtn bike shoes for the bike leg. If it were me, a 30 minute bike ride with my mountain bike shoes would be more than a minute faster than if I tried it in my running shoes.


Thanks Kirstatos. Very good info. I have a neighbor who works for a athletic shoe specific store and Ill ask him..
For the record, this is my first official race, so its shortness doesnt bother me. I plan on just finishing well. I just want to get a feel for competing to see if I want to participate in other races, both multisport or MTB racing. 
Im running platforms on my single speed, so switching shoes doesn't really factor in right now. When I get confident in my riding, Ill most likely go clip less.

But thanks for the info


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd be interested to hear what you end up going with, and what you see other folks running at the event. In my experience the main thing that causes efficiency losses with flat pedals is a soft/flexible sole. To some degree also the upper, which if too mushy can cause your foot to squirm around over the sole. Running shoes have gone pretty minimal these days and probably for a good reason. So, doing a duathlon kinda bring up your question - what the heck shoe to go with? Maybe go with the stiffest possible shoe you can stand running in? It will end up being a shoe you hate running in for training and if you go clipless on the bike then that shoe will end up being repurposed maybe for hiking or yard work.



MadMacMan said:


> Thanks Kirstatos. Very good info. I have a neighbor who works for a athletic shoe specific store and Ill ask him..
> For the record, this is my first official race, so its shortness doesnt bother me. I plan on just finishing well. I just want to get a feel for competing to see if I want to participate in other races, both multisport or MTB racing.
> Im running platforms on my single speed, so switching shoes doesn't really factor in right now. When I get confident in my riding, Ill most likely go clip less.
> 
> But thanks for the info


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

For all intents and purposes, this race will serve as a fact finding mission for me.


----------



## Hobbs305 (Oct 22, 2011)

MadMacMan, I have had good luck Asics or Brooks brand of running shoes. They both make different types of running shoes for foot types and conditions. I have a pair of Asics that I run in but also bike in with my dog when I take him out on the multi use trail in the neighborhood. The shoes aren't bad when pedeling (2 miles) and they grip well

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

MMM - try some stiff-ish trail running shoes - they should be ok on flat pedals.

Also - Pearl Izumi makes some MTB shoes that are pretty close to trail running shoes, so check them out if any local shops have them.


----------

